# My Eldiss Autoquest 400 gt (6 berth)



## barnybg (Jul 1, 2009)

My Talbot 2000cc petrol engined,converted to LPG/petrol in Bulgaria,since i've owned here she hasn't missed a beat,can reach speeds of 85mph,up to 35mpg,even better on gas.
I was going to sell her before i came to Bulgaria but decided to take her also (so glad i did),packed full with stuff we needed,2000 miles in 4 days no problem,another 1000 then looking at Greece on the 6th day and ever since used to 'holiday' in BG and Greece on weekends (off and on).
Will probably keep her my lifetime now as i would lose too much money unless someone wants to make me a really good deal or work out how to rent or joint ownership,keeping it here in Bulgaria for you to fly out and use here,Greece and in TURKEY......Now that sounds like an inviting idea ??!!Even a communal motorhome with ?% interest in ownership..


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Aug 2, 2009)

Never managed better than 22MPG on my Autoquest 275 with same engine. ( Mine wasn't a g.t. though.)


----------

